# Profiles & CPRs before approval



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,
just after some advice/experience from adopters who got to read a child's CPR before they were approved and went on to be linked with the child.

It's very early days & for a variety of reasons we have received some profiles. We are interested in one and received the CPR & would very much like to know more. We cant speak to our SW until early next week & wondered if any further steps can happen until we are approved (panel is the end of this month) or what we should be requesting? Or do you proceed as you would after being approved?

Thank you


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi mafergal, congrats on your approaching AP and on seeing a CPR you like!  We were in exactly the same position as you, and spoke frankly with our SW (and would have contacted Bug's family finder, if our SW was not available) saying that we were VERY interested in Bug and asking that she pass that on to his team.  We basically told them when our panel date was and asked them to wait for us, and they did.  The day we were approved, our SW phoned Bug's SW and family finder and that day our PAR was sent to them.

They were in touch the week after saying they wanted to meet with us, and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

AoC said:


> Hi mafergal, congrats on your approaching AP and on seeing a CPR you like! We were in exactly the same position as you, and spoke frankly with our SW (and would have contacted Bug's family finder, if our SW was not available) saying that we were VERY interested in Bug and asking that she pass that on to his team. We basically told them when our panel date was and asked them to wait for us, and they did. The day we were approved, our SW phoned Bug's SW and family finder and that day our PAR was sent to them.
> 
> They were in touch the week after saying they wanted to meet with us, and the rest, as they say, is history.


Hiya, can I ask was it a profile you found yourself i.e. on CWW or BMP, I was kind of thinking we have to wait for SW, theres a few on CWW we would consider but even though now approved I kind of thought the ball is in their court as were theirs for now so to speak  Would be interesting to learn for sure where we all stand etc now approved, shes not mentioned CWW even though we actually signed up prior.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ours was one our SW brought to a meeting, but at lot is going to depend on the practice of your agency and individual SWers.


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks AOC. Tbh we have seen a few we would like to know more about & are waiting for more CPRs. I was just unsure if children's SW's would consider us as we aren't yet approved. Then again I doubt they would release the CPR to us if that was the case...? It all worked out for you though   so good to see it can happen!

19 days for panel isn't too long to wait. How far were you from panel when you found out about Bug?

Waiting Patiently, ours are profiles our SW has shown us.

x


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Just to say we were matched with a child two weeks before panel read CPR were happy met child's social worker then went to panel on Monday with recommendation that we go to matching panel early may have met foster carer on wed and medical advisor end of April that is our order but each place  is different all being well I hope it stays like that as I am smitten with little one x


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Pressed post before I had finished good luck its very exciting for you I wish you all the best x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you Millie  

That's good to know it all ran so smoothly for you. Our panel is 2 weeks today. We have been told that there has been lots of interest in this LO so the SW will be shortlisting over Easter. Really wanted to avoid competitive matching   but early days so we will see what happens x


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Mafergal I am really excited for you 

xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

It was a really exciting time.    I think we were a couple of weeks before panel?  They wouldn't release CPR until after, but I think we had it the same day as panel approval.  Good luck!


----------

